# Looking for a King Pigeon~



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Getting a pigeon soon. :> I finally got a job here in Phoeniz, Arizona as a subway employee and I'm currently saving up for a cage and such.~ I already have contacted a breeder that's willing to ship one pigeon from Florida for roughly 100 dollars ( in two months; still want to save up as much money as possible first! ) buuut...

*Is there anyone here in or near Phoenix that could hook me up with a king ( or someone who can ship with the total price being 100 dollars or less )?* I don't know how much I trust this breeder considering he's been reluctant to answer any question I've thrown his way except for the price and that's kind of annoying! I'm looking for a male king which will be a pet companion bird. :> Preferably a year or younger, but I'd be happy if it was already weaned. Colors don't matter, but I really like pied, white, or silver kings with silvers being my absolute favorite. I tried craigslist and such for my area but it was no go.

I do have dove experience but not so much pigeon exerience -- from what I've read here, the care sounds roughly the same except the proportions are bigger for everything, so I think all shall be swell with that!

Thanks for your time, guys.~

Also, I'm new to PigeonTalk but have lurked your boards a while. You guys are super informative and helpful, thanks for existing!

--Ashley


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, and also! I have an 18 x 18 x 24 cage I'm willing to sell for cheap. I know its quite small, but it'd make a good quarantine cage for a sick bird or, if padded for safety, a good temporary or moving cage for babies or traveling adults. Though I spent 80 for it ( Petsmart is way overpriced.. ), I'd be willing to part with it for 30, but it'll go free if you're traveling distance from here and can offer me a bird.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.rescuereport.org/

I have NO idea of how far this is from you. But it's a good place to adopt a king.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Pawbla said:


> http://www.rescuereport.org/
> 
> I have NO idea of how far this is from you. But it's a good place to adopt a king.


I've emailed them twice but with no response, and coincidentally it is near the place I lived a few weeks ago but do no longer ( I moved from the san francisco bay region to phoenix, arizona ).


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Raisindust said:


> I've emailed them twice but with no response, and coincidentally it is near the place I lived a few weeks ago but do no longer ( I moved from the san francisco bay region to phoenix, arizona ).


You can reach Elizabeth at [email protected] 
Keep trying, she is very busy but will get back to you


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree KEEP on trying! I'll send her an email as well... and get in touch with her! But MickaCoo is where I got my King~ Journey from! Elizabeth shipped him from SF to me here in Arizona! I would highly recommend going through MickaCoo! To Give you an idea of cage size I keep Journey in a "Great Dane" Kennel sold at petsmart! He loves it! Look on Craigslist too ((Casa Grande, Tucson and Queen Creek all of these are close by))...sometimes they have them there!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hello from MickaCoo*

Hello, Raisindust-

MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has lots of wonderful king pigeons in need of homes!

I'm so sorry that you weren't able to connect with me. What e-mail address did you use? [email protected] is my direct e-mail.

Thank you for your interest in adopting a king pigeon as a pet! The Great Dane kennel that Floridaluv recommended is the same one I'd suggest.

Also- unless you work from home or are retired, I'd recommend getting two pigeons. One home alone all day while you're at work would be very lonesome.

You can e-mail me directly and/or visit our website to get the adoption application and start the process. Also- there's LOTS of info about kings on my blog at www.RescueReport.org and I welcome your questions. Sounds like that breeder cares about the money but not the birds.

And Pigeon Talk people- THANK YOU for referring Raisindust to me and MickaCoo!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*P.S. Cost*

P.S. The cost to adopt two kings from MickaCoo would be-

$15 box
$20 birds ($10 adoption fee each)
$40 USPS overnight express
______

$75 total


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, so many supporters of Mickacoo! I might have found one but if this doesn't work out I'll definately try emailing again and filling out the adoption form.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Raisindust said:


> Haha, so many supporters of Mickacoo! I might have found one but if this doesn't work out I'll definately try emailing again and filling out the adoption form.


Good luck 
I agree with Elizabeth, if you work and can't spend alot of time with one, you should get a mate for it


----------

